# Anyone with a child's pony - size of tack advice needed?



## SunnyStar (23 April 2014)

Hi, I used to use this forum a lot but gave up horses for a while whilst having babies. Now I'm back in the horsey world so to speak could do with some advice on size of tack to purchase. I have a new gorgeous 12hh welsh section A for my 3 year old son. Tack wise I have a saddle and that's it. What size girth, stirrups and bridle should I look to buy? I have him in a Shetland headcollar, would a similar size bridle do the trick? Trying to purchase it second hand to keep costs down so would appreciate what others have used? Also what size bits are others little ponies in? I'm used to buying for 17hh ID so think I may go a bit too big!
I'm not in a major rush as want him completely settled before riding and also enjoying a few weeks to test him out in all situations before my son gets on. So its just lots of grooming, cuddles and care at the moment to help them build up a bond, but would like to get son on him at some point relatively soon!
Thanks


----------



## WelshD (23 April 2014)

I have an 11.2 section A

He wears shetland or small pony sized everything really

The Shetland pony sized Ascot bridle is a good fit on him and they are only around £35 (no reins) they are smart enough for showing 
browband around 12-13''  
He takes a size 4''-4.25'' bit
Stirrups depend on the rider but his lead rein saddle has 3.75'' safety stirrups on and 30'' leathers 5/8ths thick
Girth depends on type and shape of saddle, he has girths 32-36'' 
Most pony boots are too big but the small size Woof brushing boots are ok though. 
I like Numed numnahs and the XS fits very well 

Section A ponies can vary enormously though so its often a matter of trial and error!

The Facebook groups Small Pony Items for Sale (UK) and Show Stuff for sale and wanted are excellent for second hand good quality small pony things

For new leather items Fylde and English Bridles really have a good grasp of what a small pony item should be like! You can often find Fylde stuff secondhand


----------



## 3Beasties (23 April 2014)

My 12hh Section A wears -

15" Saddle
5'0" rugs
36" Girth
4.5" stirrups (I think)
Small pony bridle and head collars (although some pony do fit her)
4" bits
Pony size martingale


Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## WelshD (23 April 2014)

See now thats interesting and shows the variation - 3Beasties section A is two inches taller than mine but takes rugs a foot bigger!


----------



## SunnyStar (23 April 2014)

Thank you, that gives me a really useful place to start!


----------



## PepsiPony92 (24 April 2014)

If you can take measurements for him it will save you getting something the wrong size  
Girths are measured from end to end including the buckles. They are normally measured in inches. If you have a tape measure it is really easy to place the saddle on the pony and measure the distance where the girth will go. It I normally best to have the girth midway up the girth straps on each side so that the girth will still fit if your pony gains or loses some weight!
To find out what size bit you have if you don't have any small bits to try put a long piece of baling twine (or similar) in the pony's mouth like a bit and pull tight so there is no slack and mark how wide his mouth is. Add on 1/2 inch to leave room at the edges of his mouth to reduce chances of the bit pinching. When you have the bit in you should be able to fit a thumb each side of his mouth (roughly) Bits are measured in inches and go up by 1/2inch each size by standard. The smallest readily available are 4 1/2 inch but if your pony's mouth is smaller it would be a good idea to hunt about for a smaller size.
The smallest stirrup irons are usually 3 3/4inches, but they should be the width of the widest part of your son's foot with roughly an inch added on to allow 1/2 inch space on each side of the foot.
As with his bridle a lot of bridles are available in 'small pony' or 'shetland' A 'pony' size bridle with a thin leather may be made to fit. Bridles are usually quite adjustable, my pony is 'pony' size but a 'cob' size can easily be adjusted to fit. This may help, but different makes might slightly vary https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...EbB3ScafI8weMAQTG0TLoHprbyeFHq8s1jpoQ_SeHRzRf

Sorry about the long post, but I hope this helps


----------

